# Sheiko Training method



## PillarofBalance

By far one of the most brutal training programs ever put together. High percentages, set after set after set. If you want to see results, run this. 

Here is the excel template you will use to spit out the program. Just enter your maxes and it does the rest


----------



## Hero Swole

Who is this sheiko guy anyway? Never seen any info on the guy.


----------



## StoliFTW

Brutal but results are guaranteed


----------



## PillarofBalance

Hero Swole said:


> Who is this sheiko guy anyway? Never seen any info on the guy.



Russian PL coach. Not much info out there about him. I can't find a bio. Not even a wiki on him.  This is his site though


----------



## Mind2muscle

I asked you for this info about a year ago.  You sent it my way and I never started it.  I'm glad you made a post about this b/c I think I need to start this.  I've always focused more on bodybuilding style training but I believe its time I made a switch.   I think my body will respond to this change in routine.  Now I just have to wait for my knee to completely heal.  Had meniscectomy 3 weeks ago.  Should be squatting soon though.  Thanks for posting POB.


----------



## yeti

Andrey Belyaev was coached by him too. Obviously... results LOL


----------



## Dtownry

If any of you guys are interested search my username and "cycle log".  I ran this for 8 weeks last year and did a very detailed log.  POB coached me through it and it made all the difference.  

It was brutal.  That said I am starting another 4 week Sheiko on Monday.


----------



## Seeker

These pages aren't available anymore when you click to open them.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Seeker said:


> These pages aren't available anymore when you click to open them.



Because Sheiko is going around doing seminars now at $300 a whack


----------



## Seeker

Well that explains it. Figures.


----------



## StoliFTW

if you just need the templates.. Here you go. think you'll be able to download the excel file.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Vd0I1Q_Ynk1FwxoBdA8OQ8zEKzvJyYgUtgZwuOEHPMI/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## StrengthWarrior

Last year, I ran Sheiko three day a week training.  While doing Sheiko, I dropped 15 pounds to be in the 165 class.  In the end, I improved my strength to weight ratio.


----------



## ron1204

Would this be one of the best PL programs out there for strength? want to start a program soon and looking into a few different ones and just saw this one.


----------



## TrickWilliams

ron1204 said:


> Would this be one of the best PL programs out there for strength? want to start a program soon and looking into a few different ones and just saw this one.



How hasn't POB been in here yet? 

Out of what he says, Yes. It worked for him. I haven't personally ran Sheiko. There are a lot of good programs, just a matter of putting in the work.


----------



## ron1204

TrickWilliams said:


> How hasn't POB been in here yet?
> 
> Out of what he says, Yes. It worked for him. I haven't personally ran Sheiko. There are a lot of good programs, just a matter of putting in the work.



yea i need to talk to POB. I found a template for it for 4 months. Well the template Stoli put. I don't understand it that well. I would love to start a PL program just don't know how to read it and other questions i have. Ill keep trying to learn though


----------



## TrickWilliams

ron1204 said:


> yea i need to talk to POB. I found a template for it for 4 months. Well the template Stoli put. I don't understand it that well. I would love to start a PL program just don't know how to read it and other questions i have. Ill keep trying to learn though



Just send him a message. He knows Sheiko better then anyone else here. I'm sure he would be able to point you in the right direction to understand it a little better.


----------



## ron1204

yea imma hit him up later. Hopefully i can get my lifts stronger!


----------



## vegasdeadlifts

ran sheiko a while back and saw a lot of improvements on my squat and deadlift especially thanks to all those weird variations, but unfortunately not too much on bench


----------



## DieYoungStrong

ron1204 said:


> Would this be one of the best PL programs out there for strength? want to start a program soon and looking into a few different ones and just saw this one.



Sheiko works and your technique should become spot on if your filming your lifts and tweaking as needed.

You just need to have the time to do it. When I ran it, I'd be in the gym for 2-2 1/2 hours. I just don't have that kind of time to train at this point in my life. I get an hour and a half tops.


----------



## vegasdeadlifts

DieYoungStrong said:


> Sheiko works and your technique should become spot on if your filming your lifts and tweaking as needed.
> 
> You just need to have the time to do it. When I ran it, I'd be in the gym for 2-2 1/2 hours. I just don't have that kind of time to train at this point in my life. I get an hour and a half tops.



yeah that is another thing as well--workouts also took me 2-3 hours with warmup/mobility included.


----------

